# Error: Tivo service not available



## SVMike (Aug 16, 2010)

(My 3rd Tivo going back to 2007)
My Tivo Edge is about 2 years old. It has always had this problem, but it seems to be getting worse. About every month I get an error that Tivo service is not available (or something like that). I can watch a recorded show or live show but I cannot pause, rew, ff, skip, etc.
When I go to settings it says my network connection failed.
I go to the Wifi and choose my same SSID, I get the password prompt and I don't enter a new one and the network gets reset. But I never get back the ability to pause, ff, skip, etc.
The only way to fix it is to unplug and reboot. I've actually installed a switch on the power cable for this.
Then everything works fine for the next month or so.
Note that the WiFi never went down and all other devices (phones, laptops, tablets) all still have seamless connectivity every time I've checked when this happens

Questions:
a) any known fix for this?
b) Why is the Tivo SW so dumb that it can play a recorded show but not do trick modes just because the network disconnected.


----------

